# primera and g20



## primera gt (Apr 22, 2004)

how mutch does a primera an g20 differ. are they an excact copy of eachother. i was told that the are not, but i want to make sure. here in holland i cant even get parts for it. 

thanx 
primera gt


----------



## primera gt (Apr 22, 2004)

for a p11 that is


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

What are you searching for?


----------



## primera gt (Apr 22, 2004)

i want to know if the primera p11 is the same as the g20. because i want to by part in the usa, and i want to know that the cars are excactly the same.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

They are the same, but there could be a few differences here and there. What are you looking to get?


----------



## primera gt (Apr 22, 2004)

an exhaustmanifold, brakes, and more like that


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Those are all the same. Have a look here.


----------



## primera gt (Apr 22, 2004)

yes but is the manifold the same fit???


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Try searching over at www.g20.net, more info there. GT's share most of the same parts...


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

primera gt said:


> yes but is the manifold the same fit???


If I am not mistaken, your exhaust manifold does not have an EGR bung. We have EGR bungs. If you are looking into purchasing an aftermarket header, then most come with a EGR bung plug to plug the hole. If they do not you can buy the bung plug directly from Nissan.


----------

